# Hoping to connect with others like me



## Julia Johnson (Mar 2, 2019)

Hi, my name is Julia and I'm currently in an interracial long distance relationship and thinking about marriage in the (somewhat distant) future, but have a few issues I'm trying to figure out. I have been searching for answers online and no such luck, so I hope to connect with other couples like me and my bf in hopes of being able to relate to your experiences including the hardships and good times you've been through


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM

Hopefully you'll get the help and advice you need.


----------

